# SLP 455 bobcat PerformancePac



## WhoaGTO (Jul 5, 2006)

I have been looking into new exhaust systems for my 06 M6 GTO and was checkint out the 455 bobcat package. I know a coupla people on here have the setup on their cars so i was curious if the system was worth 3.5k and just wanted to get any feeback on the system in general (some before and after dyno numbers would be GREAT lol :lol: ).


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

Most guys are going to give you a lot of crap about the Bobcat 455. 

The reason is
1. You can make a lot more Hp spending a lot less money. 

The only way I would consider the Bobcat packages is if they came with a full factory warrenty. 

Other wise

The best way to make Hp is with a good set of long tube headers, intake, cam package, and a dyno tune.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

BLACK05GTO said:


> Most guys are going to give you a lot of crap about the Bobcat 455.
> 
> The reason is
> 1. You can make a lot more Hp spending a lot less money.
> ...


ditto


----------



## Pavia (Apr 28, 2006)

I had the cash and the dealer installed it, so they cover it under warranty at their shop.

Yeah, it's expensive, but it is one fine package. I have no dyno numbers, but SLP's claims are pretty reliable.

If I was of car buying age back in the 60's, I would have bought a Royal Oak Bobcat.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

WhoaGTO said:


> I have been looking into new exhaust systems for my 06 M6 GTO and was checkint out the 455 bobcat package. I know a coupla people on here have the setup on their cars so i was curious if the system was worth 3.5k and just wanted to get any feeback on the system in general (some before and after dyno numbers would be GREAT lol :lol: ).


SLP has provided many kits for GM models. With some models it was on the option list and installed by SLP while others were dealer installed. I researched this to death before purchasing the kit. Talk to your Service Manager, your warranty remains intact if they do it. I’ve had my car in twice for engine and exhaust issues, all warranted without a question.

Take postings as advice, you still need to do your own research.

As far as the kit goes, can’t tell you how happy I am. One purchase and it’s a different car; and, I don’t have to worry if my transmission or motor goes because my warranty is good to go.


----------

